# Behaviorist in DFW?



## Sleepyhouse22 (Mar 22, 2011)

We are in Carrollton, but it doesn't matter where it is in the metroplex whether they're in Dallas or Fort Worth. 

We are dealing with a 9 week old puppy that is showing food aggression and sometimes aggression over his toys. 

I know he's young, but this needs to be corrected.

Any advice on a behaviorist that can deal with a puppy in this manner would be much appreciated.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

I would start here: Find a Great Dog Trainer | Karen Pryor Academy


----------



## jnjh20man (Jan 5, 2011)

You might also try:
What a Great Dog!

Dog Training/Dallas-Fort Worth/Dog training/The Educated Dog/ Dog and puppy training. Dog behavior problems solved. DFW Texas and surrounding areas/ any dog trained. 469-2227934 /Allen, Texas/Plano, Texas/Mckinney-Texas /Frisco-Texas. Aaron Stewart. 

Dallas Texas Dog Trainers K-9 Achievers In-Home Dog Training


----------



## GSDAlphaMom (Jul 20, 2010)

I sent you a pm, one of the trainers listed above I absolutely would not use. I've had personal experience and cannot give a good recommendation.


----------



## DanielleOttoMom (May 11, 2010)

PM Me! I know of a few great trainers!!! I'm going out of town this weekend (5 days) mine are going with our trainer. She is awesome like a dog wisper or some thing lol. She has lot of experience with GSD! Oh I live on Lewisville.


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

Sleepyhouse22 said:


> We are in Carrollton, but it doesn't matter where it is in the metroplex whether they're in Dallas or Fort Worth.
> 
> We are dealing with a 9 week old puppy that is showing food aggression and sometimes aggression over his toys.
> 
> ...


Does everyone run to a trainer/behaviorist when they have 9 week old puppy problems? Are there enough trainer/behaviorists in the world to handle all the 9 week old puppy problems? Surely we humans are smart and assertive enough to work some of these things out on our own. What did our parents do? Run to an 'expert' every time they had problems with us or our pets? I think NOT.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Paddy, Sleepyhouse's pup was severely neglected, undernourished and starved, and has serious behavioral problems. I applaud them for seeking help early in his life. To the OP : most of the people listed are obedience trainers, not behaviorists. I'll contact some people in rescue and see if they know of anyone who can help a pup like yours.


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

Emoore said:


> Paddy, Sleepyhouse's pup was severely neglected, undernourished and starved, and has serious behavioral problems. I applaud them for seeking help early in his life. To the OP : most of the people listed are obedience trainers, not behaviorists. I'll contact some people in rescue and see if they know of anyone who can help a pup like yours.


Mea Maxima Culpa ......... that was not in the post.


----------



## GSDGunner (Feb 22, 2011)

PaddyD said:


> Mea Maxima Culpa ......... that was not in the post.


That's because it was much discussed in this thread:
http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/puppy-behavior/154833-extremely-aggressive-puppy.html


----------



## jnjh20man (Jan 5, 2011)

GSDAlphaMom said:


> I sent you a pm, one of the trainers listed above I absolutely would not use. I've had personal experience and cannot give a good recommendation.


Can you pm me which one you don't recommend? I was going off another websites posts with these being the most recommended. Thx


----------



## Sleepyhouse22 (Mar 22, 2011)

Emoore said:


> Paddy, Sleepyhouse's pup was severely neglected, undernourished and starved, and has serious behavioral problems. I applaud them for seeking help early in his life. To the OP : most of the people listed are obedience trainers, not behaviorists. I'll contact some people in rescue and see if they know of anyone who can help a pup like yours.


Emoore, that would be lovely of you to do. We are looking for specifically a behaviorist. I do believe we are going with a certain trainer (Dog Training Dallas - Dog Obedience Training in Dallas, Texas Area) after we saw how amazing his shepherd was. TRULY amazing. Anyway, that trainer isn't going to take in Ranger until he's 16 weeks or a little sooner. 

Right now Ranger is VERY smart. He knows sit, down, leave it, look, come, and go home. He's highly intelligent, so it's a concern that he's still showing the food aggression even after we've been hand feeding him for a couple of weeks now.

Unfortunately, we cannot wait until he is 16 weeks to work on this issue with our future trainer, and we are too unsure of how to move forward with this on our own.

Any recommendations and non recommendations from you guys would be great. Also, anything you want to say about all dogs unleashed would be great as well.

Thanks for all of the recommendations so far too, we are looking into them all and hope to visit a few.


----------



## DharmasMom (Jul 4, 2010)

Does that mean you decided to keep him?


----------



## Jason L (Mar 20, 2009)

I don't know this trainer from All Dog Unleashed - but just a word of caution: be careful with any board and train program and don't be too swayed by how good any trainer's dogs are ... that does not even begin to tell half of the story.

Good luck!


----------



## Sleepyhouse22 (Mar 22, 2011)

DharmasMom said:


> Does that mean you decided to keep him?


Yes, we did.


----------



## Rylee (Mar 14, 2011)

Awesome:wild:Awesome:wild:Awesome:wild:!!!! I am so glad you stuck through all this with him!!!! YOUR AWESOME:happyboogie:
I will ask my trainer..well Rylee's..NO... our trainer bc I swear I learn more every time I go. If they have any other suggestions with the food aggression and will post.


----------



## Sleepyhouse22 (Mar 22, 2011)

Bump. I didn't really get any recommendations for behaviorists. We don't really need dog training, we have a trainer, but we need a behaviorist for two things. Any recommendations would be helpful.


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

Just a thought, but the people who own My Boy's brother, spent bookoo bucks on a behaviorist, only to find a trainer was able to help them (after nearly a year of the situation escalating).
They were dealing with aggression issues as well.


----------

